# Any clubs/training near Yorktown/Hampton roads VA?



## Stealth (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking for some clubs that are with in short distance to Yorktown/Hampton roads VA. I found one that is in VA Beach but would easily be 1-1.5 hours for me to drive with the dogs. 

Trying to see if there is anyone I missed or clubs/trainers any one here may know that are in this area? 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Other than that club the next closest is probably the club I go to in Richmond.


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

Do check out the Va. Beach club. I've been going there for about 8 years now.
It's an hour and a half from here but worth the time for me. I'm usually there every Sunday, occasionally on Saturday.

Good people there and we have fun as well as the work.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Have they ever changed the tracking for the SchH1?...you know the ruts they use over and over for trials?....lol


----------

